# Nurburgring 2005 dates



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

13.03.2005	Sunday	09:00hrs - 17:00hrs
14.03.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 17:00hrs

20.03.2005	Sunday	09:00hrs - 18:00hrs

25.03.2005	Friday	08:30hrs - 18:00hrs
26.03.2005	Saturday	08:30hrs - 18:00hrs
27.03.2005	Sunday	08:30hrs - 19:00hrs
28.03.2005	Monday	08:30hrs - 19:00hrs
29.03.2005	Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:00hrs
30.03.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:00hrs
31.03.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:00hrs
1.04.2005 Friday	14:15hrs - 19:00hrs
2.04.2005 Saturday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
3.04.2005 Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
4.04.2005 Monday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
5.04.2005 Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
6.04.2005 Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
7.04.2005 Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs

9.04.2005 Saturday	18:00hrs - 19:30hrs
10.04.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
11.04.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
12.04.2005	Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
13.04.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
14.04.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
15.04.2005	Friday	14:15hrs - 19:30hrs
16.04.2005	Saturday	18:00hrs - 19:30hrs
17.04.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 15:00hrs
17.04.2005	Sunday	17:00hrs - 19:30hrs
18.04.2005	Monday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
19.04.2005	Tuesday	15:15hrs - 19:30hrs
20.04.2005	Wednesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
21.04.2005	Thursday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs

23.04.2005	Saturday	18:00hrs - 19:30hrs
24.04.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
25.04.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
26.04.2005	Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
27.04.2005	Wednesday 08:00hrs - 19:30hrs

30.04.2005	Saturday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
1.05.2005 Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs

10.05.2005	Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
11.05.2005	Wednesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
12.05.2005	Thursday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
13.05.2005	Friday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
14.05.2005	Saturday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
15.05.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
16.05.2005	Monday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
17.05.2005	Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
18.05.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
19.05.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
20.05.2005	Friday	14:15hrs - 19:30hrs
21.05.2005	Saturday	13:30hrs - 19:30hrs
22.05.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
23.05.2005	Monday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
24.05.2005	Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
25.05.2005	Wednesday 13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
26.05.2005	Thursday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs

30.05.2005	Monday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
31.05.2005	Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs

7.06.2005 Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
8.06.2005 Wednesday17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
9.06.2005 Thursday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs

11.06.2005	Saturday	18:00hrs - 19:30hrs
12.06.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
13.06.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
14.06.2005	Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
15.06.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
16.06.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
17.06.2005	Friday	14:15hrs - 19:30hrs
19.06.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
20.06.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
21.06.2005	Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
22.06.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
23.06.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
24.06.2005	Friday	4:15hrs - 19:30hrs
25.06.2005	Saturday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
26.06.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
27.06.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
28.06.2005	Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
29.06.2005	Wednesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
30.06.2005	Thursday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs

2.07.2005 Saturday	18:00hrs - 19:30hrs
3.07.2005 Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
4.07.2005 Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
5.07.2005 Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
6.07.2005 Wednesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
7.07.2005 Thursday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
8.07.2005 Friday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
9.07.2005 Saturday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
10.07.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
11.07.2005	Monday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
12.07.2005	Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
13.07.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
14.07.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs

16.07.2005	Saturday	18:00hrs - 19:30hrs
17.07.2005	Sunday	11:15hrs - 19:30hrs
18.07.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
19.07.2005	Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
20.07.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
21.07.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
22.07.2005	Friday	14:15hrs - 19:30hrs
23.07.2005	Saturday	17:30hrs - 19:30hrs
24.07.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
25.07.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
26.07.2005	Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
27.07.2005	Wednesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
28.07.2005	Thursday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
29.07.2005	Friday	15:15hrs - 19:30hrs
30.07.2005	Saturday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
31.07.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
1.08.2005 Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
2.08.2005 Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
3.08.2005 Wednesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
4.08.2005 Thursday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
5.08.2005 Friday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
6.08.2005 Saturday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
7.08.2005 Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs

10.08.2005	Wednesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
11.08.2005	Thursday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs

13.08.2005	Saturday	10:00hrs - 18:45hrs
14.08.2005	Sunday	10:00hrs - 19:30hrs
15.08.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
16.08.2005	Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
17.08.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
18.08.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs

22.08.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
23.08.2005	Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
24.08.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
25.08.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs

28.08.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
29.08.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
30.08.2005	Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
31.08.2005	Wednesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
1.09.2005 Thursday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
2.09.2005 Friday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
3.09.2005 Saturday	17:30hrs - 19:30hrs
4.09.2005 Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
5.09.2005 Monday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
6.09.2005 Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
7.09.2005 Wednesday 08:00hrs - 19:30hrs

10.09.2005	Saturday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
11.09.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
12.09.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs
13.09.2005	Tuesday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
14.09.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
15.09.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
16.09.2005	Friday	14:15hrs - 19:30hrs
17.09.2005	Saturday	13:15hrs - 19:30hrs
18.09.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs
19.09.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs

21.09.2005	Wednesday 17:45hrs - 19:30hrs
22.09.2005	Thursday	17:45hrs - 19:30hrs

24.09.2005	Saturday	18:00hrs - 19:30hrs
25.09.2005	Sunday	08:00hrs - 19:30hrs

27.09.2005	Tuesday	17:15hrs - 19:30hrs
28.09.2005	Wednesday 17:15hrs - 19:30hrs

3.10.2005 Monday	08:30hrs - 19:30hrs

9.10.2005 Sunday	08:30hrs - 19:30hrs
10.10.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 19:30hrs

16.10.2005	Sunday	09:00hrs - 18:00hrs
17.10.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 18:00hrs

23.10.2005	Sunday	09:00hrs - 18:00hrs
24.10.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 18:00hrs

30.10.2005	Sunday	09:00hrs - 17:00hrs

1.11.2005 Tuesday	09:00hrs - 17:00hrs

5.11.2005 Saturday	09:00hrs - 16:00hrs
6.11.2005 Sunday	09:00hrs - 16:00hrs

9.11.2005 Wednesday 13:00hrs - 16:00hrs

12.11.2005	Saturday	09:00hrs - 11:00hrs

12.11.2005	Saturday	13:00hrs - 16:00hrs

13.11.2005	Sunday	09:00hrs - 16:00hrs

14.11.2005	Monday	13:00hrs - 16:00hrs

19.11.2005	Saturday	09:00hrs - 16:00hrs
20.11.2005	Sunday	09:00hrs - 16:00hrs

26.11.2005	Saturday	09:00hrs - 16:00hrs
27.11.2005	Sunday	09:00hrs - 16:00hrs


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What is happening in all these dates then? Permission to race your cars I guess. What are the doing the rest of the year?


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow wasn't there any better way to make it a bit more organized ? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Thx for the info !  
Hope to see you there again 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> What is happening in all these dates then? Permission to race your cars I guess. What are the doing the rest of the year?


These are the dates when the Nordschleife is open to the public. Much of the rest of the time it is used for testing by the major motor manufacturers. If you look in any car magazine for scoop pictures, you will see shots of cars in disguise lapping the Nordschleife. There are also a number of races including DTM cars, the 24 hour race and 'Oldtimer' Grand Prix, often including the 'new' GP circuit.

For more info see http://213.239.207.198/nuerburgring.de/index.php?id=186&L=1


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Rob! Posted even before Ben Lovejoy!!

Looking through I reckon the only dates I could do are :

[1]
Date: 29.07.2005, Friday from 15:15hrs until 19:30hrs 
Date: 30.07.2005, Saturday from 08:00hrs until 19:30hrs 
Date: 31.07.2005, Sunday from 08:00hrs until 19:30hrs 
[2]
Date: 5.08.2005, Friday from 17:15hrs until 19:30hrs 
Date: 6.08.2005, Saturday from 08:00hrs until 19:30hrs 
Date: 7.08.2005, Sunday from 08:00hrs until 19:30hrs
[3]
Date: 13.08.2005, Saturday from 10:00hrs until 18:45hrs 
Date: 14.08.2005, Sunday from 10:00hrs until 19:30hrs 
[4]
Date: 16.09.2005, Friday from 14:15hrs until 19:30hrs 
Date: 17.09.2005, Saturday from 13:15hrs until 19:30hrs 
Date: 18.09.2005, Sunday from 08:00hrs until 19:30hrs


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Nice one Rob! Posted even before Ben Lovejoy!!
> 
> Looking through I reckon the only dates I could do are :
> 
> ...


The September dates are fine for me - let's do it! 

I'm also going to do the following dates, straight after a track day I am doing at Le Mans Bugatti circuit (Friday 10.06) and will help fill in the gap until the 24 hour race the following weekend 

Date: 11.06.2005, Saturday from 18:00hrs until 19:30hrs 
Date: 12.06.2005, Sunday from 08:00hrs until 19:30hrs 
Date: 13.06.2005, Monday from 13:00hrs until 19:30hrs


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Rob! Posted even before Ben Lovejoy!!
> ...


September is ok for me too  
If your going, i'll be there. And not just for a ride allong


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Rob! Posted even before Ben Lovejoy!!
> ...


you got room for one more.. ? 

hopefully this time !!!!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

The more the merrier


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

You guys sure you want to go weekends? Gets crazy busy then with lots of crashes etc. Hopefully it'll be damp to keep the bikers off the road :twisted:

Mind you, I don't see many decent weekday choices in that list so looks like I'll end up there on a weekend too.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Out of interest, when you go to the ring - how long does it roughly take?


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

r1 said:


> Out of interest, when you go to the ring - how long does it roughly take?


Between 9 and 10 minutes depending on traffic :lol:

Take a look at Ben Lovejoy's Nurburgring.org website for full info including lots of routes and trip stories.

BTW Avoid the road Ben talks about as being extra bumpy. I couldn't believe how bad the surface was. I don't think it has been resurfaced since the Panzer Tanks rolled into Belgium.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That bit of road is part of the 'ring experience! 

If you go straight by motorway you can do it in 4-5 hours. To make it more fun we often take a ferry at about 9, a nice scenic route, stopping for a nice lunch on the way and getting there for about 16:00-17:00. This gives the chance to drop stuff at the hotel and get 2 or three reminder laps in. We then head to the hotel and a fun Friday evening which is then followed by two days of 'ringing. Since the 'ring is never open on Monday mornings (that when they put it all back together after the weekend!!) we have breakfast and set off about 10ish. We get back to Calais mid afternoon where you can do some shopping before jumping on the ferry getting back to the UK at about 17:00-18:00.

Something like that anyway.

I'll start a thread in "Events" for this.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Might i suggest the following road ?

If you take the road allong the E40 you going to hit alot of trafic !
And around brussels it will be total grid lock 

If you take the road i marked out there's not going to be hardly any trafic or police :wink:

But in the end it's up to you ...

BTW: I live where the red dot is ... :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's the quick route we use apart from we don't go around in a big loop at the end. We do the bumpy road. You come off the motorway at Eupen, go through Monschau and then along the 278 (I think) all the way through Schleiden to Nurburg.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As long as we dont have to start paying until around June/July time, count me in.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Last september we came back allong the bumpy road.
There was a deviation and we decided to take the backroads...

Now listen to this, i didn't know about the bumpy road, and found out the hard way :x

Up to the Belgian border i was chasing a 530i at a decent pace.
When we crossed the border, where the bumpy road start he slowed down a little and i decided to overtake.
I was going quite fast (to overtake) when we hit the bumpy road, and i thank god i didn't go off !  
The car was literaly taking big leaps 

I slowed down to crawl after that 

Let this be a warning to all of you ! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's a good point...I did the same the very first year! 

It was the biggest "moment" of the trip. I even captured it on video (I'll see if I can edit it and post it).

I noticed the "Bumps" sign when I was along side the other car! :?


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

I bet all the locals love to tease people into flying past along that stretch of road.

We've not taken the other route through Belgium yet as desribed above, but will do next time - each time we've gone past Brussels its been a Sunday hence no traffic issues. (Yes, I did, er, encounter the Police ... they caught up with me and flashed me to slow down (doing about 140k in a 90k at the time - lucky escape).


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

One of the nicer things about the 'southerly' route is that it's not so boring. The Brussels route involves way too much straight line motorway which is extremely tedious. It's a bit quicker as well (unless your ferry is at Oostende)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Cheers for posting Rob.

Carlos and I are definitely going over late April / early May if anyone is interested.

So w/e of 15/4, 30/4 are looking good.

September dates are fine for me but would prefer August as Sept is soooooooooo busy. Cant we do a couple of days in the week? 
w/e of 28/8 we could get over there on the saturday - do all day sunday and Monday, come back Tuesday? It's the same in days off as going on a friday coming back Monday......and it will be less busy.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm keen on the April/May date as well although a little dubious because of the weather. Last time I went in May, it snowed the week before.

If the August date works with opening times (I hadn't noticed any that did) then I'm ok for that instead of the September dates


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'm keen on the April/May date as well although a little dubious because of the weather. Last time I went in May, it snowed the week before.
> 
> If the August date works with opening times (I hadn't noticed any that did) then I'm ok for that instead of the September dates


Fair point and always a risk....if it snows.....it snows. We just get drunk instead.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

I might be up for the April trip also 
but only for 1 day ...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> If the August date works with opening times (I hadn't noticed any that did) then I'm ok for that instead of the September dates


I doubt I can do August and besides I reckon it will be the busiest month, since that's when most German people take their holidays.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If the August date works with opening times (I hadn't noticed any that did) then I'm ok for that instead of the September dates
> ...


Me neither, my eldest will be on holiday.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can we do this in the events forum otherwise we'll get lost between the two. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Cheers for posting Rob.
> 
> Carlos and I are definitely going over late April / early May if anyone is interested.
> 
> So w/e of 15/4, 30/4 are looking good. .


could be interested in that late april data as well (?) as I've got a mate in a GT3 who is thinking about that time of year as well......

we will have a chat about that this sat...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm sold.

Unless this new M5 is mind blowing, its likely i'll be keeping the RS6 as these new mods should transform her & i'll sell my M5 slot when it makes financial sense to do so. This means i'm defo (come hell or high water) going to do The Ring this year.

Won't be able to do the April trip, but September looks fine. I think Stu's suggestion of going Saturday & coming back Tuesday, thus giving us a quiet day (Monday) on track is a sensible idea, so that works for me.

Please just keep me posted as to what gets decided & what actions i need to take (bookings etc.).

Already excited :lol:


----------

